# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αντικατασταση Η300s

## mazda

Θελω ενα AP για να απαλλαγω απο το ΑΘΛΙΟ Η300s και το battery drain που εχω.
Θελω κατι οικονομικο και αξιοπιστο. Ειδα αυτο τι  λετε;
https://www.kotsovolos.gr/computing/...homepage-#tab5

----------


## mondeo

> Θελω ενα AP για να απαλλαγω απο το ΑΘΛΙΟ Η300s και το battery drain που εχω.
> Θελω κατι οικονομικο και αξιοπιστο. Ειδα αυτο τι  λετε;
> https://www.kotsovolos.gr/computing/...homepage-#tab5


Αυτό είναι σκέτο ρούτερ με θύρα ethernet.
Δεν είναι modem-router ούτε υποστηρίζει voip τηλεφωνία.
Θέλει άλλο ρούτερ πίσω του σε bridge mode, όπου το Η300 δεν υποστηρίζει.

----------


## Dark_Man

Οταν το (ford) @mondeo δειχνει τον τροπο στο(ν) @mazda

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Αυτό είναι σκέτο ρούτερ με θύρα ethernet.
> Δεν είναι modem-router ούτε υποστηρίζει voip τηλεφωνία.
> Θέλει άλλο ρούτερ πίσω του σε bridge mode, όπου το Η300 δεν υποστηρίζει.


Μα για access point το θέλει, για να χρησιμοποιει το wifi του αντι του h300s.

----------


## mondeo

Για Access Point μπορεί κάλλιστα να το χρησιμοποιήσει.

@ Dark_Man:
Και τα δύο ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια (Ford) :Razz:

----------


## mazda

Ακριβώς είμαστε αδερφάκια.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα ναι μόνο για το wifi το θέλω. Το h300 θα είναι κανονικά στη γραμμή αν και έχω pots ακόμα αλλά δεν θέλω να δώσω πολλά να πάρω modem router.
Έχει κάτι καλύτερο για AP σε αυτό το εύρος τιμής;

----------


## mazda

Έχει κάποιος γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο? Να το πάρω ? Έχουμε καμμιά πρόταση για κάποιο άλλο καλύτερο?

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εγώ είχα το Archer C6 που είναι και modem/router, με παρόμοιο wireless με αυτό που ποσταρες. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος σε απαιτητική χρήση κιόλας.

----------


## mazda

Χμμμ λες να πάρω αυτό και να πετάξω τελείως το h300? Λες είχες γιατί άλλαξες αν επιτρέπεται.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Χμμμ λες να πάρω αυτό και να πετάξω τελείως το h300? Λες είχες γιατί άλλαξες αν επιτρέπεται.


https://www.amazon.it/AVM-Internatio...dp/B07HNRTZY6/

Παιζει το Fritz!Box 7530 στα 109.47E απο amazon.it

----------


## griniaris

> Θελω ενα AP για να απαλλαγω απο το ΑΘΛΙΟ Η300s και το battery drain που εχω.
> Θελω κατι οικονομικο και αξιοπιστο. Ειδα αυτο τι  λετε;
> https://www.kotsovolos.gr/computing/...homepage-#tab5




Εγω ΔΕΝ συμφωνω με το TPLINK. 

Μπορει να διαφημιζουν τις μεγαλες ταχυτητες του WIFI αλλα η ενσυρματη συνδεση ειναι fast ethernet . 10/100 Mbit

Οποτε αυτο που προτεινω ειναι το Xiaomi Mi Router 4A (Gigabit Version) 

Δοκιμασμενο παρα πολλες φορες απο εμενα  , και παρα πολυ καλες αναφορες και εδω στο φορουμ που το βαζουν συνηθως μαζι με το ρουτερ της ιναλαν.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Χμμμ λες να πάρω αυτό και να πετάξω τελείως το h300? Λες είχες γιατί άλλαξες αν επιτρέπεται.


Οχι γιατί μετά δε θα έχεις τηλεφωνία, αφού το archer c6 δεν υποστηρίζει voip. Οπότε κράτα το h300 και κούμπωσέ του ένα access point όπως σκέφτεσαι. Άλλαξα γιατί αποφάσισα να κάνω το δίκτυο Mesh..

----------


## mazda

> https://www.amazon.it/AVM-Internatio...dp/B07HNRTZY6/
> 
> Παιζει το Fritz!Box 7530 στα 109.47E απο amazon.it


Μπα ξεφεύγουμε πολύ σε τιμή...

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγω ΔΕΝ συμφωνω με το TPLINK. 
> 
> Μπορει να διαφημιζουν τις μεγαλες ταχυτητες του WIFI αλλα η ενσυρματη συνδεση ειναι fast ethernet . 10/100 Mbit
> 
> Οποτε αυτο που προτεινω ειναι το Xiaomi Mi Router 4A (Gigabit Version) 
> 
> Δοκιμασμενο παρα πολλες φορες απο εμενα  , και παρα πολυ καλες αναφορες και εδω στο φορουμ που το βαζουν συνηθως μαζι με το ρουτερ της ιναλαν.


Αν είναι καλύτερο από το tplink εννοείται  να πάρω αυτό αφού είναι και φθηνότερο. Με τις ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις πως τα πάει γιατί θα είναι πολλές συσκευές συνδεδεμένες πάνω του.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Συμφωνώ griniaris πως το xiaomi είναι καλύτερη λύση. Βέβαια στη σύνδεση που έχει ο φίλος δεν είναι πρόβλημα η μη ύπαρξη gigabit ethernet. Σωστός πάντως.

----------


## griniaris

> Αν είναι καλύτερο από το tplink εννοείται  να πάρω αυτό αφού είναι και φθηνότερο. Με τις ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις πως τα πάει γιατί θα είναι πολλές συσκευές συνδεδεμένες πάνω του.


Κοιταξε. Για τα λεφτα του ειναι πολυ καλο για τις δυνατοτητες του. 
Σιγουρα κινεζια , οπως σχεδον ολα σε ολους τους κλαδους. 

Αλλα εφοσον θες ΑΡ ...  εγω στη θεση σου θα το αγοραζα με κλειστα τα ματια.  
Στο σκρουτζ αν δεις 4,6 βαθμολογια με 100+ αξιολογησεις ...  κατι λενε και αυτα τα νουμερα. 

Το εχω προτεινει σε φιλο με 20+ συσκευες αυτοματισμου και 4-5 δικες του (λαπτοπ-κινητα κλπ ) και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα. 






> Συμφωνώ griniaris πως το xiaomi είναι καλύτερη λύση. Βέβαια στη σύνδεση που έχει ο φίλος δεν είναι πρόβλημα η μη ύπαρξη gigabit ethernet. Σωστός πάντως.



νομιζω οτι πλεον που οι ταχυτες ιντερνετ ανεβαινουν αρκετα γρηγορα , γιατι να δημιουργησει bottleneck ? 
Το gigabit θα πρεπει να γινεται κομματι της καθημερινοτητας μας.  
Αν σε πχ 6 μηνες ή 1 χρονο βαλει 100Mbps ( που θα ειναι 110στην ουσια ) ή και 200 αρα ?  θα πρεπει παλι να ψαχνει για ΑΡ. ? 
Κατα τα αλλα ... ΝΑΙ εχεις δικιο εχεις σε αυτο με τα σημερινα δεδομενα του συμφορουμιτη.


edit : αληθεια τι γραμμη εχει ?   :ROFL:   τωρα ειδα οτι δεν αναφερει πουθενα εκτος οτι εχει Η300 .

edit 2: ασχετο αλλα mazdakias και εγω.   6αρι ΜΚ1

----------


## mazda

Ωραία αφού έχεις φίλο με πολλές συσκευές  αυτοματισμού συνδεδεμένες και δεν έχει πρόβλημα είμαστε εντάξει. Γιατί και εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω. 
Αυτό που δίνει ο κότσος 

https://www.kotsovolos.gr/computing/...-4a-wifi-white

Είναι χωρίς το gigabit Ethernet  μάλλον σωστά? Μάλλον έχει δύο εκδόσεις.
Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια όλους.
ΥΓ 1  mazda 6 mk1 λατρεία.
ΥΓ 2 έχω voda vdsl 50

----------


## griniaris

> Ωραία αφού έχεις φίλο με πολλές συσκευές  αυτοματισμού συνδεδεμένες και δεν έχει πρόβλημα είμαστε εντάξει. Γιατί και εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω. 
> Αυτό που δίνει ο κότσος 
> 
> https://www.kotsovolos.gr/computing/...-4a-wifi-white
> 
> Είναι χωρίς το gigabit Ethernet  μάλλον σωστά? Μάλλον έχει δύο εκδόσεις.
> Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια όλους.
> ΥΓ 1  mazda 6 mk1 λατρεία.
> ΥΓ 2 έχω voda vdsl 50


ΔΕΝ ξερω αν στον κοτσοβωλο ειναι το ιδιο. 

Βγαινει το "απλο" με 100αρι δικτυο ...  και το gigabit με 1000αρι. 

Στο σιτε του κοτσοβολου δεν γραφει κατι. 

Η το διευκρινιζεις , ή αγοραζεις απο αλλο site που να το γραφει ξεκαθαρα.

----------

